# Duck mounts??



## Steven2014 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist in South Georgia to mount ducks? I killed my first duck the other day that happened to be a banded woodie.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 29, 2016)

Shannon Little in Cordele does good work, look for Little's Taxidermy on Facebook.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 29, 2016)

Jimmy Byrd in turner county mounted this one for me


----------



## bcspinks89 (Nov 29, 2016)

Wyly coyote in blackshear does all min e


----------



## Firepuppy89 (Nov 29, 2016)

X2  on Ken wyly. Pm me if u want his number good friends with him he has done several small game animals for me


----------



## hrstille (Nov 29, 2016)

Mike Allen in Vidalia


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2016)

Michael F Sights said:


> Shannon Little in Cordele does good work, look for Little's Taxidermy on Facebook.





I agree. Shannon does quality work.


----------



## Jsheff (Nov 29, 2016)

Brad Henry does fantastic work at H&H Taxidermy in Dawson, GA. Highly highly recommended.


----------



## jakebuddy (Nov 30, 2016)

Mike Allen Vidalia for sure


----------

